# Cruise ship Zenith evacuated in Stockholm due to serious fire on board



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

According to local media, a serious fire broke out aboard Pullmantur's Zenith today when she was docked in Stockholm. At least 2 passengers were taken to hospital and local firefighters have attended the blaze to assit the crew. The ship has been completely evacuated.

The report in this link is in Swedish...

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article5659806.ab


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

A report in English...

http://www.thelocal.se/21542/20090818/


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The English version refers to her a ferry.

Good job she was not at sea if passengers had to be evacuated.

David


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The trade reports are rather less sensational. The fire was started by two crew members carrying out a welding repair job. They were the two people who were injured (smoke inhalation). 

The passengers were evacuated for 30 minutes as a precautionary measure. No passengers were injured.

Fred (Thumb)


----------

